
Ask HN: What data do you (or your company) pay for? - justaguyhere
Are there any datasets that you purchase? Where do you buy them from? 
Are there any datasets you wish were available for free (or cheap)?
======
Raed667
US patents, most specifically their status and lifecycle.

------
perfect_loop
GeoIP data from MaxMind.

